# Is an eight-years old cleaner wrasse a record?



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

I had quite a few cleaner wrasses that did not survive for more than few years until I have my last one since 2006, which grows to more than 3" long and fat but shows sign of aging on the tail (no longer straight), otherwise in good health.
My question is: does anyone know the longevity record of the fish in captivity?
Thanks.


----------



## Rose Colored Glasses (Nov 13, 2014)

Not sure if its a record but it certainly is a dang good shot at it, cleaner wrasses dont usually last very long in captivity, mainly due to the fact i think that its impossible to meet their dietary needs.

In the wild, each cleaner wrasse eats around 1,200 cirolanid isopods per day This is their food of choice, their staple diet.

First of all where would you get that many cirolanid isopods, and how would you maintain a good supply of them ?? *r2


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I know nothing of them but wow, that is a nice well loved/ lived fish! Any photos of him?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes, photos in gallery, both young and old.
I believe its' the additive I used that promote the growth of inverts that the cleaner constantly feeds on.


----------



## aquatic-life (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello treliantf, 
WOW 8 years is a great record!

can you elaborate about what do you mean by additives? 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

I've replied your PM. Simply don't want to bore other members with details/commercials.
Thank you for your interests.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

treliantf said:


> I've replied your PM. Simply don't want to bore other members with details/commercials.
> Thank you for your interests.


Do share we won't be bored.
If they are bored they can change the channel!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Do share we won't be bored.
> If they are bored they can change the channel!


lol*r2


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll at sometime in the future address the long term survival challenges of fish in general, and with water chemistry in specific in the forum to benefit those don't get bored. 
Meanwhile I'll stir the pot (no canabis) to cook more riddles with smoke to train everyone's brain. Cheers!!!


----------



## fripclaksid (Aug 24, 2013)

i have heard of one that lived for 12 years


----------

